# I think I had an "out of body" experience at PCD



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

This time we added the Spartanburg PCD at the end of our ED delivery. What a blast! My new two favorite places to drive a new BMW without speed limits are the Autobahn and the track at the Performance Center Delivery.

The treatment you get in Spartanburg is the same "over the top" BMW treatment you get at the Welt. The driving instructors are incredible. How they can be so cool on the radio directing a group of new BMW owners around a race track in expensive BMWs (not *your* BMW) is amazing.

We were lucky enough to drive the same type of car that we were picking up - a 335d. That was great. Talk about fun with somebody else's car (and brakes and tires!).

After the braking exercise, skid pad, and the track, when I left the PCD I felt "at one" with my new car. After all - I had just spent the better part of two hours driving at the "limit" on the skid pad and on the short track with the same car model.

The Welt experience is a great way to take delivery of your new car and it opens the window of opportunity to drive your very own car in Europe. It is definitely a tough act to follow.

The PCD is a visceral "hands on" experience and puts you in the driver's seat where the rubber meets the road. The two together add up to a totally unmatchable car buying experience. In short, my suggestion is to do the PCD if you can possibly work it in. It is well worth it. Plus you get another factory tour. (I will never get enough factory tours.)


----------



## dhc3 (Sep 27, 2009)

Great experience at PCD. Everything that stevarino said is true. We loved it.
We did our delivery on July 1. When were you there?
dhc3


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad you had a great time :thumbup: Thanks for choosing to buy a BMW :thumbup:


----------



## Rac10000 (Oct 24, 2007)

You guys are killing me! :rofl: Threads like this make my wait feel longer and longer ... my PCD is scheduled for Aug. 5th! I'm just so excited ... 

Jonathan, I'm looking forward to meeting you. :thumbup:


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Awesome email! -My mouth is watering just waiting for my PCD next Monday the 12th!!


----------



## dhc3 (Sep 27, 2009)

If you think your mouth is watering now, wait til you have dinner the night before. Tremendous meal!
The PCD experience really is great, from the time you ride to the hotel in a new BMW, to the time you drive home in YOUR new BMW.
dhc3


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

The next day, July 2nd. Stayed in Ashville, NC two nights and got home on the 4th.


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Mine was on the 1st too. It was an amazing experience from the time we landed till we got home. Everyone is friendly and knowledgeable which makes it well worth the wait. I'll be back for the one day school in the coming months.

Definitely the best car delivery experience I ever had. Fun fun fun and you get to learn how your car drives and behaves at the limit (at the limit of my abilities, at least, which is far below the true limits of the car, lol) and have a blast doing so. Definitely an A+ experience.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

1STBimmer said:


> Mine was on the 1st too. It was an amazing experience from the time we landed till we got home. Everyone is friendly and knowledgeable which makes it well worth the wait. I'll be back for the one day school in the coming months.
> 
> Definitely the best car delivery experience I ever had. Fun fun fun and you get to learn how your car drives and behaves at the limit (at the limit of my abilities, at least, which is far below the true limits of the car, lol) and have a blast doing so. Definitely an A+ experience.


Thanks for the post :thumbup: Glad you had a great time! Enjoy your new BMW :thumbup:


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

PCD and ED are two great ways to experience the BMW brand. I have done both and I would not hesitate to do another. If I could not do an ED I would at least make it a point to do a PCD. 

The hot lap with Donnie Isley in the M3 after lunch was amazing!!! a must for anyone assuming you are not susceptible to motion sickness. i think thy need to have barf bags in the car just in case someone was to loose their lunch!


----------

